# 10" - 12" in April



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*Wow I just saw on the news that part of the mid west is going to get 10-12 inches of snow.
How far east will it come? *


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah the GFS model is crazy here for chicago but needless to say, im not mounting my plow. I dont know what your temps have been lately but our ground is very very warm.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

ya we've got about 3-5 inches already, its blowing and drifting. They are calling for 7-11 TONIGHT YET


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

KINNCO;553686 said:


> *Wow I just saw on the news that part of the mid west is going to get 10-12 inches of snow.
> How far east will it come? *


this is our third storm in April. First one dumped 23.5 inches, four days later we got another 12 inches, and they are calling for 12 inches tonight and tomorrow here in my area.

Buck


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Up North;553736 said:


> this is our third storm in April. First one dumped 23.5 inches, four days later we got another 12 inches, and they are calling for 12 inches tonight and tomorrow here in my area.
> 
> Buck




Lots of rain and some strong thunderstorms down here.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

toby4492;553739 said:


> Lots of rain and some strong thunderstorms down here.


Geez, look at the difference in temps. You've got 61 degrees and we have 28. With the winter you had this year I'm surprised you're not getting nailed with snow...

Buck


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Up North;553749 said:


> Geez, look at the difference in temps. You've got 61 degrees and we have 28. With the winter you had this year I'm surprised you're not getting nailed with snow...
> 
> Buck


I noticed the temp thing when I posted. Strong coldfront for sure. Glad it is all rain here just could do without all the thunderstorms.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i feel the pain! we've had 2 big storms in april so far....when will it end  i got get it...let summer come!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

There saying rain/snow a few days this week i dont think it will happen


----------

